# Baptism : not just symbolic



## arapahoepark (Apr 27, 2012)

What does it mean where in the reformed mind that Baptism is not merely symbolic? It is then it is also more. Can someone define this idea more clearly for me?
Thanks!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 27, 2012)

Baptism is an avenue through which Christ communicates to us the benefits of his redemption.

The Word of God, read but especially preached, is also an avenue of such communication. We "get" that perhaps a little easier, because we almost instinctively think of speech as communication.

But we know of other means of communication. Symbols communicate. Non-verbal communication abounds. Touch communicates. Likewise, Sacraments communicate.

Christ has attached his promise of blessing to his Sacraments. He has promised to work through his Sacraments to encourage us, and build us up in faith. These communicate to us through the senses (sensible signs), leaving aside the special sense of hearing.

Sacraments do more than merely symbolize. They are not just "reminders" of things that happened long ago, or happened to us. They are not simply truths acted-out, or (at best) bare signs that communicate by pointing to something more meaningful.

The signs confer unto faith the very things they signify. Not every sign can deliver this sort of message. Nor does every spiritual or biblically derived symbol contain the same promise to bless (we're not allowed to create new Sacraments).

We identify the Word, Sacraments, and prayer as _means of grace_. You may find this helpful: http://www.puritanboard.com/f87/ordinary-means-grace-19104/


----------



## cajunhillbilly53 (May 1, 2012)

I agree. The Sacraments are not just empty signs or symbols. They actually convey grace from God. That is why it says in Scripture that Baptism saves. It sacramentally conveys the grace of God to us and since it signifies salvation it can be said sacramentally that Baptism saves, especially if it leads to actual faith in the recepient. That is why it is faith and Baptism in Scripture. But I have a higher view of the sacraments then others. But I do not believe Baptism automatically conveys salvation, it must lead to personal faith, or instead of saving, it comdemns.


----------



## moral necessity (May 1, 2012)

Baptism became more of a regular help to me when I stopped seeing it from the view of me communicating something to Christ, to the view of Christ communicating something to me. Him uniting me with himself into his death/resurrection is a strong encouragement towards his compassion and care for me each day, and it also provides a quite a strength from knowing that his continuance with me is always going to be certain and rock-solid, that he will not un-unite himself from the bond. It has been a true blessing to have this communication from him to quench the fiery darts of doubt and despair.

Blessings!


----------



## Damon Rambo (May 1, 2012)

I notice you are non-denominational, so I would have to ask you what you mean by "Reformed." Reformed Baptists, of course, see Baptism (at least traditionally) as an ordinance, not a sacrament (see the 1689 London Baptist Confession of Faith, Chapters 28 and 29), and thus see it as "unto the party baptized, a sign of his fellowship with him (Christ)." I agree with Mr. Plauger, however, (as does the LBCF), that Baptism is Christ communicating something to us...


----------



## arapahoepark (May 1, 2012)

cajunhillbilly53 said:


> That is why it says in Scripture that Baptism saves.



Do explain this.


----------



## jwright82 (May 14, 2012)

cajunhillbilly53 said:


> I agree. The Sacraments are not just empty signs or symbols. They actually convey grace from God. That is why it says in Scripture that Baptism saves. It sacramentally conveys the grace of God to us and since it signifies salvation it can be said sacramentally that Baptism saves, especially if it leads to actual faith in the recepient. That is why it is faith and Baptism in Scripture. But I have a higher view of the sacraments then others. But I do not believe Baptism automatically conveys salvation, it must lead to personal faith, or instead of saving, it comdemns.



I would keep in mind that baptism doesn’t necessarily lead to personal faith. Infants can have faith to be nurtured and grown through baptism as well. Since faith is God’s gift he can give it whenever he wishes. We don’t know either way.


----------

